# Buying Advice for WiFi Router



## pranavbappanadu (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I am planning on buying a WiFi router as my rented one is unable to take on the load. There is a moderately heavy usage of the router in my home. At times, nearly 8-10 devices (a desktop, 3-4 laptops and 4-5 mobile devices) connect to the router. (I knew I shouldn't have taught my mom how to play candy crush.... ). Normally though, just 3 devices connect to it. (a desktop and 2 laptops). 

I am looking for the following features:

preferably dual band.
300+ Mbps speed.
should necessarily support 802.11n.
should support WPA2 security. (I am not generous enough to give free WiFi to my neighbours.... they didn't even give me sweets last Diwali!)
preferably should support IPv6 addresses.
preferably 5dBi antennae capacity. (I honestly think these walls are thick enough to stop tanks....)

I am considering the following WiFi routers:

D-Link DIR-605L (D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N300 Cloud Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com)
Netgear JWNR2010 (Netgear JWNR2010 N300 Wireless Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com)
Netgear JNR3210 (Netgear JNR3210 N300 Wireless Gigabit Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com)
TP-LINK TL-WR841N (TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com)
TP-LINK TD-W8968 (TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com)

My budget is around Rs. 2500 - Rs. 3000. Can go till Rs. 3500. (Goodbye pizza, burger and fries!!! at least for a week...)

So what do you guys suggest?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 6, 2014)

get the last one w8968 but get Hardware Version 2. Flipkart was only selling version 1 of it. i bought version 2 of it from snapdeal some 2-3 months back. wonderful device. working like a charm.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 6, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> get the last one w8968 but get Hardware Version 2. Flipkart was only selling version 1 of it. i bought version 2 of it from snapdeal some 2-3 months back. wonderful device. working like a charm.



How's the range like???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 to TP-Link W8968


----------



## pranavbappanadu (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey thanks! went ahead and bought TP-LINK TD-W8968 and it's working like a charm!


----------

